# Gibson Blueshawk $800 Toronto



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Finish has been sanded off the neck. 

Gibson Blueshawk | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

Is this basically a Blackhawk with P90s?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think you're thinking of the Nighthawk. I'm pretty sure the Blueshawk came first but could be mistaken. Either way, same body shape. The Blueshawk has "Blues 90" pickups, a varitone switch, and a dummy coil (extra cover in the center of the back) for hum cancelling. They are a very small and light guitar, and removing the neck finish is probably an upgrade, although it would beat the resale to death.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

blarg... this thing is about a 5 minute walk from my work... definitely going to have to check it out


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Choo5440 said:


> blarg... this thing is about a 5 minute walk from my work... definitely going to have to check it out


I've never regretted buying one, only selling one (I'm on number 2).


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

...you're really not good for my wallet's health, you know that @BlueRocker ?!? ha


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Choo5440 said:


> blarg... this thing is about a 5 minute walk from my work... definitely going to have to check it out


The fact that it’s still around after 2 or 3 days, especially listed in the GTA, makes me think an offer of $700 might get it done. It would probably at minimum get countered with $750.

Any US made Gibson for even 800 bucks is a pretty good deal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sometimes when you counter a low price the seller will blacklist you.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> Sometimes when you counter a low price the seller will blacklist you.


In a case like this, a $700 offer on an $800 asking isn’t really a lowball. I’d be prepared to pay $800 if it came to that so what I’d normally do is go try it and if it checks out, that’s when I would feel it out and make the offer. It’s highly unlikely you’d get booted out the door. He’d either accept, counter, or say “it’s $800 if you want it”.

The only time I discuss price beforehand is if the seller’s price is higher than the going rate and I’m not prepared to pay that much, or if the seller is travelling to meet me.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> In a case like this, a $700 offer on an $800 asking isn’t really a lowball. I’d be prepared to pay $800 if it came to that so what I’d normally do is go try it and if it checks out, that’s when I would feel it out and make the offer. It’s highly unlikely you’d get booted out the door. He’s either accept, counter, or say “it’s $800 if you want it”.
> 
> The only time I discuss price beforehand is if the seller’s price is higher than the going rate and I’m not prepared to pay that much, or if the seller is travelling to meet me.


I don't think a $700 offer is unreasonable given the modifications made - it will probably be a tough sell. Guitar is totally worth it IMO unless you have plans to flip it.


----------

